# Mt. Holyoke College Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Officer*
Mount Holyoke College 
in South Hadley, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/25/2021

*Position Type: *Staff Full-time
*Hours per week: *40 
*Weeks per year: *52
*Work Schedule: *4x2 Schedule (Shift hours vary) *Department Summary & Job Purpose:*
Mount Holyoke College seeks sworn officers who seek the opportunity to work with a diverse, collaborative college campus community, providing protection and contributing to the success of our students through a community-based approach. Be part of a collaborative, inclusive, engaged community of students, faculty, and staff.
*Core Job Duties and Responsibilities: *

Safeguarding the students, faculty, staff, and visitors to the college
Responsible for educating the community on violations of Massachusetts General Laws and College policies 
Provides crime prevention through vehicle, bicycle, and foot patrol 
Investigates and makes detailed police reports on motor vehicle crashes, property damage, fires, misdemeanor, and felony crimes. 
Obtains and processes evidence and property
Provides medical transports and student escorts, assists disabled motorists, assists persons in crisis
Provides safety and security, crowd and traffic control for major special events
Fosters relationships by employing different strategies including creating or aligning with college programs and services that engage relationship building
Participates in the College’s effort to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming community
*Qualifications: *Graduate from a Massachusetts full-time or Special State Police Officer (SSPO) academy or have equivalent training that meets the requirements to obtain SSPO certification. https://www.mass.gov/doc/special-state-police- equivalency-guidelines/download

Be eligible upon hire to be warranted as a Massachusetts Special State Police Officer (SSPO) as defined by the Colonel of the State Police and M.G.L. c.22C s.63.

Must be at least 21 years of age and have a valid driver’s license.

Have or be able to obtain a Massachusetts License to Carry Firearms or FID.

Must have, or be able to obtain CPR/AED and First Responder certification.

Demonstrated interpersonal, and written, and verbal communication skills, as well as exercise diplomacy, and function efficiently under extreme conditions.

Preference is given to candidates with experience in the social services and law enforcement field.

Must be proficient in interacting with a diverse community.
*Preferred Qualifications: *Higher education degree
Individuals who are bilingual in English/ Spanish
Women and individuals of color are strongly encouraged to apply. The Department of Public Safety and Service seeks a workforce that reflects the diversity of the community we serve.
*License/Certifications: *Massachusetts Special State Police Officer (SSPO) as defined by the Colonel of the State Police and M.G.L. c.22C s.63
*Compliance Requirements: **Physical Demands: *Duties require extended periods of outdoor work and exposure to conditions including temperatures that may range from below freezing to in excess of 100 degrees. The department requires employees to be physically and mentally able to adjust to working in changing environments and conditions. Emergency service and law enforcement work requires entry into hazardous environments, exposure to dangerous persons, animals, and substances; and exposure to infectious diseases. A wide range of personal protective equipment is required to be used and maintained, some of which may be uncomfortable or inconvenient to wear. Adherence to specific safety procedures and other precautions is required.

Rigorous field work requires above average physical performance, endurance, and superior conditioning. This includes prolonged standing, walking, or running over uneven ground, and recurring bending, climbing, reaching, lifting, and carrying of items weighing in excess of fifty pounds and shared lifting and carrying of heavier items, and similar strenuous activities requiring agility and dexterity. Maintaining a healthy lifestyle is paramount to working in an environment in which a large percentage of the community is between the ages of 18-22.

Dangerous persons must be physically confronted, subdued, and controlled. Sometimes these persons are armed with lethal weapons which can increase the high stress commonly associated with the incumbent’s work assignment.
*Working Conditions: * *Background Checks:*
Mount Holyoke College is committed to providing a safe and secure environment, supported by qualified
employees that will allow all of its students, faculty, staff, and those associated with them to successfully
carry out the mission of the college. As a condition of employment, the College will conduct appropriate
background checks for all new hires. Mount Holyoke has designated the Office of Human Resources as
the office responsible for ensuring that background checks (CORI, SORI, Credit History, & Driver
Credential) are completed and utilized in the hiring process and Five College Office of Compliance and
Risk Management as the office responsible for facilitating background checks as articulated in this policy.
*Special Instructions for Applicants: *
Apply online by the application deadline. Application materials must include 1) a cover letter summarizing
interests and qualifications, 2) a complete resume or curriculum vitae, and 3) contact information for 3
professional references.Mount Holyoke College is a women’s college that is gender diverse. The College is committed to providing equal access and opportunity in employment and education to all employees and students. In compliance with state and federal law, Mount Holyoke College does not discriminate on the basis of race, ethnicity, color, genetic information, sex, national or ethnic origin, religion, age, physical or mental disability, marital status, sexual orientation, pregnancy, gender identity or expression, ancestry, veteran or military status, or any other legally protected status under federal, state or local law. The College does not discriminate on the basis of gender in the recruitment and admission of students to its graduate program.
*Mount Holyoke College is an Equal Opportunity Employer.* 
Mount Holyoke College is an equal opportunity, affirmative action employer committed to fostering multicultural awareness and diversity in its faculty, staff and student body. Women and people of color are encouraged to apply.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm noticing that so many of these Marxist indoctrination institutions will not use the word "Police" in the job title- and this is for sworn positions. If you are looking at any of these jobs, I would recommend you continue searching if they cannot even utter the word Police in their announcement. It's good indicator if they are full commie or not.

This may also be a quick litmus test of you have a college bound kid, you won't even have to look at the campus or the classes and programs they offer!


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Yeah MHC now calls their sworn law enforcement the “department of safety and service”. Nothing they have (building, cars, uniforms, etc) says “police” on it anywhere. Luckily they never arrest anyone because I don’t see how you could make an ABPO or resisting charge stick against someone who fought the guy in the blue polo that says “safety and service” on it. I think a savvy defense attorney could make a solid case that their client resisted because they had no way of knowing they were dealing with a cop and not an overzealous security guard of some sort. This is the exact reason my state requires that vehicles, badges, and patches for sworn campus law enforcement must clearly and prominently display “police” or “campus police” on them.

But hey, the word “police” is much to scary for the snowflakes at MHC.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Preferred Qualifications: Non White Male. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

USAF286 said:


> Preferred Qualifications: Non White Male.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Non-male, followed by the rest. They only stated their preference twice.


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

This is I believe a newly formed department. Smith, Hampshire and Holyoke were all one "police" department. They all agreed to make separate departments. Holyoke is the only department that went armed I believe and hampshire has no sworn officers. Smith SMH who knows what that turned into.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

its a little silly that you can post a job now that pretty much says no whites need apply


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

KPD54 said:


> its a little silly that you can post a job now that pretty much says no whites need apply


Not once but twice in the same posting.


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

Kilvinsky said:


> Dangerous persons must be physically confronted, subdued, and controlled. Sometimes these persons are armed with lethal weapons which can increase the high stress commonly associated with the incumbent’s work assignment.


Wtf is going on over at Mount Holyoke lol.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

HigherEDLawman said:


> Wtf is going on over at Mount Holyoke lol.


Absolutely nothing. What makes it more laughable is that this safety department is not armed. I don’t know who is subduing lethally armed persons with a can of spray.

unfortunately this college isn’t even a stepping stone. Fire alarms and kids locked out make up most of the day. Instead of requiring applicants face danger, they should be required to know the difference between positive and negative battery terminals for all the jump start calls.


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

I'd rather the post say "If the need arises or if an immediate response is needed for a potentially life threatening situation the Mount Holyoke Public Safety Department maintains a good working relationship with the South Hadley Police Department"


----------

